# scazzato - scazzo



## TimeHP

Ciao.
In italiano esiste un termine moderatamente volgare che esprime molto bene uno stato d'animo:  scazzo.
C'è una parola corrispondente in Inglese? Mi viene in mente, row, che in italiano traduco con litigio, ma non è la stessa cosa...
Grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

Can you elaborate Time? Paravia translates it as:

sostantivo maschile 
volg. 
1. (litigio) row, fight 
2. (problema) drag 
3. (cosa noiosa) che ~ questo film! what a drag this film is!

Possibly a _dustup, free-for-all,_ or a _brawl._


----------



## TimeHP

> Can you elaborate Time? Paravia translates it as:
> 
> sostantivo maschile
> volg.
> 1. (litigio) row, fight
> 2. (problema) drag
> 3. (cosa noiosa) che ~ questo film! what a drag this film is!


 
Per la verità nessuna delle tre definizioni inglesi rende l'idea.
Una persona può avere uno  scazzo, cioè essere arrabbiata, non aver voglia di niente e nessuno, senza nessuna particolare ragione.

Ma può anche essere stufa di/arrabbiata con qualcuno e quindi avere uno  scazzo verso questa persona.
Ma _avere uno scazzo_ non significa necessariamente litigare, anzi a dire il vero si usa questa espressione proprio quando il litigio non c'è e la persona 
magari se ne sta un pò per i fatti suoi con i musi...
Direi che lo scazzo è più unilaterale, mentre il litigio coinvolge almeno due persone...
Ciao


----------



## Girino

To "have something against someone" is close.

I don't know why he is so angry with me all the time. What does he have against me? 

Or, "to have it in for someone," as in: "I think you should start looking for another job. The boss has it in for you."

Neither is vulgar, and there is no argument implied, just antagonism toward a person.


----------



## TimeHP

Thank you, Girino.
Maybe close. But not the same.


> Or, "to have it in for someone," as in: "I think you should start looking for another job. The boss has it in for you."


 
If the boss had a scazzo, he soon might cool...
A _scazzo_ is a mix of boredom, nuisance and irritation.
I can't explain it better. Sorry.

Ciao


----------



## Alfry

"Avere uno scazzo" is similar to "being in a bad mood". 
Does that help?


----------



## You little ripper!

The word _ennui_ is a combination of _boredom, irritation, dissatifaction and depression._
http://onlinedictionary.datasegment.com/word/ennui


----------



## ElaineG

Alfry said:
			
		

> "Avere uno scazzo" is similar to "being in a bad mood".
> Does that help?


 
I think we are so dull that we just say "I'm in a bad mood."  We might also say, "Alfry seems really pissy today."


If you are describing your boss who is running around acting irritable and irrational, however, you might say that he "has a bug up his ass."    You would be unlikely to describe yourself as having a bug up your ass.


----------



## TimeHP

> I think we are so dull that we just say "I'm in a bad mood." We might also say, "Alfry seems really pissy today."


 
In effetti_ pissy_, che non conoscevo, mi ha fatto ricordare _pissed off, _che se non sbaglio in italiano dovrebbe essere_  scazzato, scoglionato..._
Forse quindi_ to be pissy_ è la traduzione più vicina.
Grazie. Ciao.


----------



## danalto

_Pissy _is perfect!
I didn't know it either!


----------



## dylanG3893

Ciao a tutti.
La mia amica di Milano mi ha detto 'Scazzato', lei dice che è difficile tradurre... allora come si dice in inglese?? Lei dice anche che è quando si sembra intelligente ma si fa niente.. ??? Qualcuno mi può aiutare??

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## DDT

It basically corresponds to the English "cheesed off", which is not as commonly used as the Italian equivalent...let's wait for some better suggestions

DDT


----------



## TimLA

It seems that De Mauro gives multiple definitions:

Slang - make a sensational mistake (a major screw-up?)
Slang - to be very bothersome
Slang - argue, be angry with someone
Slang - be anoyed
Silly, foolish

Seems to be a very flexible word.
Is it regional?


----------



## Parergon

Regional? Not quite. In my eyes, it is understandable and understood nation-wide. Anyway, I  wouldn't exclude the possibility of regional (semantic) nuances.


----------



## lsp

DDT said:


> It basically corresponds to the English "cheesed off", which is not as commonly used as the Italian equivalent...let's wait for some better suggestions
> 
> DDT


Maybe that's regional, too. I have no idea what "cheesed off" is. Are other English speakers familiar with it? Anyway, Garzanti says "pissed off."


----------



## Jacob

lsp said:


> Maybe that's regional, too. I have no idea what "cheesed off" is. *Are other English speakers familiar with it?* Anyway, Garzanti says "pissed off."



I've never heard it.


----------



## TimLA

lsp said:


> Maybe that's regional, too. I have no idea what "cheesed off" is. Are other English speakers familiar with it? Anyway, Garzanti says "pissed off."


 
I've heard it used in "_proper_" circles in place of "pissed off" - sounds a bit BE to me - not sure.

But we have an opportunity to create a new Italian idiom - formaggiato!


----------



## lsp

TimLA said:


> I've heard it used in "_proper_" circles ...


So much for _my_ circles... . No offense, but in this context I'll steer clear of it in both languages (let's leave the formaggio to photos)! Usually when one is pissed off, it's not something that should be expressed in a way that could potentially need defining.


----------



## DDT

lsp said:


> Maybe that's regional, too. I have no idea what "cheesed off" is. Are other English speakers familiar with it? Anyway, Garzanti says "pissed off."


It's BE, I guess

DDT


----------



## Murphy

TimLA said:


> I've heard it used in "_proper_" circles in place of "pissed off" - sounds a bit BE to me - not sure.


 
I can confirm it's a BE expression, meaning the same as "pissed off", which would be considered mildly vulgar.  Obviously there's nothing vulgar about cheese


----------



## MarcoMac

TimLA said:


> It seems that De Mauro gives multiple definitions:
> 
> 1. Slang - make a sensational mistake (a major screw-up? )  [Scazzare, verb - northern Italy]
> 2. Slang - to be very bothersome [?? no guess/De Mauro - surprise! - knows more than me]
> 3. Slang - argue, be angry with someone [Scazzarsi + con qlc.o, verb reflx. also "Avere uno scazzo (noun) con" - centre]
> 4. Slang - be anoyed [(essere) scazzato adj]
> 5. Silly, foolish [??]
> 
> Seems to be a very flexible word [indeed]
> Is it regional? [various shifts but rather understandable Italy-wide, as others said here]



Note that there's a further shift in the meaning of "avere uno scazzo" in front of HP's interpretation...


----------



## Necsus

Mi ricordavo di un thread su questo argomento, ma non riuscivo a trovarlo... Era in Italiano-Spagnolo, qui..!


----------



## cscarfo

Here in Rome "scazzo" means a fight or a fierce discussion with strong words.
"Scazzato" means angry  and depressed.
Ciao


----------



## aphaelena

Ciao ragazzi ho riaperto questo thread perchè ancora non mi è chiaro come si può tradurre "scazzato" e le sue varianti.

Essere scazzato significa davvero un miliardo di cose insieme!
-Non avere voglia di fare qualcosa
-Avercela su con qualcuno
-rompersi le palle
-innervosirsi

insomma! è un casino! inoltre da notare che la parola non è del tutto "cortese". Non è poi così volgare, ma la radice è quella che è! E' una parola forte direi, incisiva, che non diresti a chiunque (non al tuo capo per dire)

Mi date altre traduzioni che possano rendere l'idea? Per esempio:

Che scazzo (=che palle!) andare a prendere il cane! (=che palle, non mi va)
Adesso sono scazzata, passa più tardi (non ho voglia di fare niente/sono nervosa)

Secondo me un'espressione simile sarebbe "ho le palle girate", anche se "scazzato" rende uno stato d'animo più passivo tipo ho le palle girate ma per cavoli miei)

uffa!! Mi aiutate?

Grazie!


----------



## underhouse

A mio modo di vedere, principalmente una persona è "scazzata" quando non ha voglia di far niente ed ha un umore negativo, ma non parlerei di rabbia.

Mi sembra che "ennui", suggerito da Charles Costante, descriva bene questo stato, ma forse non è un termine molto usato.

A me viene in mente "sloppy", che forse non è la stessa cosa, ma ci si avvicina.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Essere scazzato = To mope about.


----------



## V52

Hi
Maybe should be right to remember that the word in question "cazzo"  Is used as an intensyifing (vulgar of course..) in dialogues, the perfectly same of "fuck" in English. 
Cia
V


----------



## TravellingMinstrel

Peeved? (BE)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

TravellingMinstrel said:


> Peeved? (BE)


Nope, scazzato doesn't mean pissed off.


----------



## Invornito

Around here "hai scazzato" means also: "You've failed!"
Very slang: "Quel rigore l'hai scazzato di brutto". "L'hai fatta grossa"="Hai scazzato in pieno"...I have some issues translating it +_+
I hope this is helpful.


----------



## TravellingMinstrel

Just to be clear, is it similar to incazzato, maybe less intense?

Could we possibly collate a number of translations in different contexts?

Essere scazzato -
- mope about…?
- have it in for someone…?

Avere un scazzo -
- have a mardy (sorry, dialect BE, maybe good translation though?)
- be pissed ([off] BE)

Scazzare -
- fuck up (vulg.)?


----------



## lsp

Paulfromitaly said:


> Essere scazzato = To mope about.


To brood (to be in a state of  gloomy, serious thought)? To be cranky? To sulk?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lsp said:


> To brood (to be in a state of  gloomy, serious thought)? To be cranky? To sulk?


Cranky, but also totally bored and unwilling to do anything because when you're scazzato everything kind of sucks and doesn't sound appealing at all.


----------



## lsp

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cranky, but also totally bored and unwilling to do anything because when you're scazzato everything kind of sucks and doesn't sound appealing at all.


Ooh that's familiar (), and we're really close with _*sulk, *_which describes a mood so sullen that one is too morose to want to do anything or be with anyone.


----------



## sleepwalker

Credo non esista una parola univoca per tradurre "scazzato" ha varie sfumature di significato.. si usa anche spesso per dire "è vestito scazzo" o "è scazzato nel vestire" non è esattamente volgare come termine, ma non lo userei di certo in un contesto formale! 

Credo che *Pissy* renda bene l' idea se si intende "irritato, con poca pazienza in quel momento per motivi personali, suscettibile, e per aggiungere uno stereotipo un po' sessista D)... PMS-mood! "

Altri per indicare che sei scazzato nel senso che non ti sei proprio arrabbiato di brutto ma poco ci manca: *ticked off*, *huffy*, *sore*, *bothered*, ma vogliono dire più che altro "adirato" 

Per rendere il concetto di "con poca voglia di fare" "non molto energico al momento".. *slouchy*, *mopey*, (like a couch potato?) *Idle*, *Inactive*, *Lazy*, *Lethargic*, *Lifeless*, *Sluggish*.. (gli ultimi 6 li ho cercati su _Thesaurus.com_)
Però nessuno di questi mi soddisfa.. 

*Dreary*, *dull*, *gloom*, *sullen*.. significano più che altro "triste e cupo"
Per indicare il modo di vestire "scazzo" direi *Rugged*, *Unpolished*, ...


----------



## TravellingMinstrel

I think that possibly another translation could be *dour* although this has come into English from Scots dialect, meaning (in more recent times) sullen or of stern temperament.

It's very common in Scotland, less so in England, although I've heard plenty of people use it. Certainly it's not an adequate translation in terms of usage, but in some senses it seems to fit. You could certainly describe someone as 'dressed in a dour way' or 'in a dour mood'.


----------

